# [SOLVED]GCC

## Koperek123

Mam nowego gcc 3.4.3, ale system nadal używa 3.3.4 . Co zrobić aby system zaczął używać nowego gcc?Last edited by Koperek123 on Tue Jan 11, 2005 7:47 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Rav70

```

# gcc-config

```

Pozdr. Rav

----------

## Koperek123

Już sobie poradziłem wystarczyło w konsoli wpisać:

```

export PATH="/usr/i386-pc-linux-gnu/gcc-bin/3.4.3:/bin:/sbin:/usr/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/local/sbin:/sbin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/usr/bin"

```

----------

## muchar

Proponuję jednak skorzystać z gcc-config.

----------

## Koperek123

Tylko nie wiem zbyttnio jak. To co teraz zrobiłem to jest źle?

----------

## Koperek123

Już wiem jak przełączyć na nowe gcc. Okazało się to banalnie proste.

najpierw 

```

gcc-config -l

```

potem

```

gcc-version X

```

Gdzie X to wybrana wersja gcc np i386-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3. Działa i jest ok

----------

## mirek

Cos tu nie tak. Probuje wedlug twojego opisu i otrzymuje:

```
localhost mirek # gcc-config -l

[1] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.3.4 *

[2] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3

[3] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-hardened

[4] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-hardenednopie

[5] i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3-hardenednossp

localhost mirek # gcc-version i686-pc-linux-gnu-3.4.3

bash: gcc-version: command not found
```

----------

## fallow

gcc-config nr_konfiguracji

np.

```

gcc-config 1 && source /etc/profile 

```

source /etc/profile jest zalecane po wywolaniu gcc-config X -> tresc komunikatu jest wyswietlana na konsoli wywalania.

wlaczy pierwsza konfiguracje

inne analogicznie do tego

watek zamkniety,powod https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?p=1966998#1966998  :Smile: 

cheers.

----------

## nelchael

Odpowiedz padla 4 razy, sadze ze to wystarczy. Dalszy postcount++ nie ma sensu.

----------

